# LaPavoni to L1, is it worth?



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

i have LaPavoni ( pre-m) at this moment

My saving is ready for a L1

However, I tried to look a good reason but still not quite convinced by upgrading to L1

Simply because:

1/ Having very good results with my Lapavoni. Excelent quality cup of coffee

2/Drink only 1 cappucino cup every morning. ( Sunday 2 cups)

3/ L1 is 10 times more expensive than LaPavoni, however I was still wondering if I could get a 10 times quality in cup compared to LaPavoni ?

for the reasons above, will I accept and be happy with what I have with LaPavoni and forget about the L1

Please advise what you thought

Thanks


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I doubt you'll get a x10 better cappuccino to be honest. If you start drinking espresso then I would say it's worth it

Having said that, the L1 is a joy to use and just works without any real temperature issues that you get with la pav.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You really cant compare the multiplication of cost in a direct relationship to the increase in quality.

The expression 'diminishing returns' is very apt for high end coffee gear.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Only real way to know is to try one out. Where are you based?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

JK009 said:


> Hi
> 
> i have LaPavoni ( pre-m) at this moment
> 
> ...


From what you posted...no definitely not worth it!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

L1 is a brilliant machine capable of producing top notch shots - it is, arguably, very pleasing on the eye too. But you say you are getting good results from the Pavoni and not drinking a lot of espresso. Maybe there's your answer.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

JK009 said:


> 3/ L1 is 10 times more expensive than LaPavoni, however I was still wondering if I could get a 10 times quality in cup compared to LaPavoni ?


It's only about 8.75x better


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Definately go try one .... I Wanted an L1 until I got a microcasa a leva and a microcimbali ... And discovered I am just not as fond of a spring assisted lever as I am if a full manual ... Sure they are more consistant, but something for me is missing .

you need to go try one one first before spanking that much money


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Don't bother. If you're good with the Pavoni you won't see a massive increase in shot quality, it'll just be more consistent, usable all day, easier etc etc. The main selling point of these 'commercial' machines is the ability to pull shots consistently back to back. If you're capable of pulling shots consistently on the Pavoni and you don't find yourself turning it on three times a day, waiting for it to heat, faffing and pulling a shot then there's not much to be gained from that extra £2k

What size tamper are you using now? Does it leave grains on the walls of the basket?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I live people who have never owned an l1 commenting on the difference in shot quality between it and a la Pavoni. No it's not 10 times better but it is much better than a la Pavoni.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm not commenting on the shot quality directly (as I can't) more of in consideration of realistic expectations ('is it going to be 10 times better?') and the price difference. Maybe I would have been better writing "you won't see a massive increase in shot quality that reflects an extra £2k". Of course even that is subjective, the improvement could well be worth 2k to the op even with 1 drink a day.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> From what you posted...no definitely not worth it!





jeebsy said:


> It's only about 8.75x better





coffeechap said:


> I live people who have never owned an l1 commenting on the difference in shot quality between it and a la Pavoni. No it's not 10 times better but it is much better than a la Pavoni.


Hi

thank you very much for all advice

I work very hard and so rush every morning that I have just enough time to enjoy one cup of coffee

I think when my taste changes from cappuccino to espresso, I will try L1

Thanks again


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

JK009 said:


> Hi
> 
> thank you very much for all advice
> 
> ...


You'd probably have to put one on a timer to come on well before you get up lol. I expect it will take a fair bit longer to warm up than a Pavoni. Pavonis don't take that long to be fair and I wouldn't mind finding out how much better an L1 is just for comparisons sake. Why not try and find someone close buy who has an L1 and see if you can set your la Pavoni up next to it?


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rob1 said:


> Don't bother. . . . .
> 
> What size tamper are you using now? Does it leave grains on the walls of the basket?


My tamper is 49mm and yes, it left grains on the basket wall

Are these 48.7mm or 50mm better?

Thanks


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

If it leaves grains on the wall you can go bigger. I think Mahlgut do a tamper for old group Pavonis (they've used one in several videos) and I think Torr do one as well.


----------

